# bank details



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

what bank details do my employer need to pay me directly in to my bank account


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

ac number and sort code


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

usually, in the UK.... sort code, account number and name of the account.

:thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

is it the same information if i say its a visa debit card they are paying it into


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

A Visa Debit card can only be used from a bank account and not a credit account.

Name

Sort code

Account number

All are on your card


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

visa debit account is ok same as me for wages All above advice plus they may ask for bank address


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

the name on the card has my 2 middle names as initials should i write out the names or just the initials


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

EAN8 said:


> the name on the card has my 2 middle names as initials should i write out the names or just the initials


Exactly as per your card mate, it will find your account don't worry :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

usually its "as on card"


----------

